# cheapest pellet sifter?



## pelletizer (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I have discovered the cheapest pellet sifter by accident.
I was thinking of building one of the PVC PIPE vac filters but found this feline item in the corner of my garage one night while using a steel strainer to sift out small pcs and dust.
This does the job good although slow, it filters dust and small pcs any way it works.


----------



## imacman (Oct 24, 2008)

Pelletizer,

you must have a LOT more extra time on your hands than I do.....I couldn't do that cat litter thing....no way, no how.

I'm betting you'll get tired of that after a while, and build the vacuum system.


----------



## pelletizer (Oct 24, 2008)

macman I must admit you could be correct here, The last litter/pellet sift after taking the little one to Brownies was way to long but it works for now and a PCV Pipe trip to Lowes is in the works.


----------



## flashbang (Oct 24, 2008)

If I can find a nice undoucumented neighborhood kid and pay him $10.00/ton it might just be worth it.


----------



## fishpole (Oct 24, 2008)

That looks like it would take forever to do a 40lb bag.  This is better and it works great.  I put one together the other day.  I run a bag through it just before bringing it into the house.   The guy who posted it in youtube should patent it.  Simple, effective and cheap.


----------



## in-control (Oct 24, 2008)

I plan to use a large steel colander, about 5 times that size to scoop out the pellets from the bag into the stove.  To me what ever I do has to be easy and not a science fair project.  I like the idea of sifting on the fly.


----------



## krooser (Oct 24, 2008)

I've never had to sift any pellets... am I missing something?


----------



## muss (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a large restaurant size collander laid over a painted galvanized bucket . Works great . I pour a whole bag into a larger size galvanized bucket first . I pour the bag outside first  then bring it in & start scooping pellets in the collander . minimal dust     Muss .   Dealer said it wasn't necessary but i like doing it . I'm sure if the newbies haven't discovered the wonderful world of ash dust when they open their stove doors to clean, they soon will . A little 2gal. wet/dry shop vac will take care of that .


----------



## imacman (Oct 24, 2008)

krooser said:
			
		

> I've never had to sift any pellets... am I missing something?



No one says you _have_ to sift them.  Some of us would rather clean them before they cause a problem in the stove (jam up the auger, etc.) or cause family members w/ allergies to have a reaction to the dust.

It's personal preference


----------

